
Domain Names: Rupert Murdoch takes website away from 7-year-old girl - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/domain-names/rupert-murdoch-takes-website-away-from-7+year+old-girl-295620.php
======
run4yourlives
Ugh.

This is the second no-content post from valley-wag in less than a few hours.
Please stop submitting this crap to this form.

There is little doubt that the owners were paid handsomely for the name.
Clearly, pictures of a little girl being on that particular domain wouldn't be
subject to that high an offer.

This is borderline defamation.

